# Gourami; is it Sleeping or Sick?



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Need more information: Just looking at a photo is not enough to diagnose a fish. Looking at the photo, I can see the fish is not healthy. It looks faded of color, eyes look dull, fins clamped to body, stressed. Why? Could be many things.

Need to answer following questions:
Current water parameters: ammonia, nitrite, nitrate ( yes, I know that you did a water change today and has been "perfect"- still, when notice a problem this is the first thing you do- water tests. 
Temperature
Size tank
Other fish in tank/how many?
How long set up?

When did you add Gourami to tank?
When was the last time added any other fish? 
Any death is this tank in last 6 weeks?

Is the Gourami eating?


----------



## firesflightt (May 14, 2019)

Discusluv said:


> Need more information: Just looking at a photo is not enough to diagnose a fish. Looking at the photo, I can see the fish is not healthy. It looks faded of color, eyes look dull, fins clamped to body, stressed. Why? Could be many things.
> 
> Need to answer following questions:
> Current water parameters: ammonia, nitrite, nitrate ( yes, I know that you did a water change today and has been "perfect"- still, when notice a problem this is the first thing you do- water tests.
> ...


 gotcha, here

water parameters:
- ph: 8.0
- ammonia: 0
- nitrite: 0
- nitrate: 0
temperature:
- 79
size tank:
-20 gallon high
other fish in tank:
- 3 honey gouramis
- 2 guppies
- 6 ember tetras
how long it was set up:
- 6 months
when the gourami was added:
- 2 months after getting the tank and cycling
last fish added:
- another honey gourami a few weeks ago
- a guppy a few weeks ago (had fin rot problems, started clearing up while in quarantine but slowly got worse in the tank)
tank deaths:
- a guppy died a couple days ago, but there was a power outage and a shortage of oxygen 
is it eating:
- yes


----------



## Oso Polar (Apr 22, 2015)

There is a "flamingo" honey gourami variety that has color similar to the one on your photo. Otherwise, if this is regular or gold honey gourami then either photo or fish has problems. It shouldn't be that pale unless it is sick or old - in both of these cases it'll not last for long.


----------



## firesflightt (May 14, 2019)

Oso Polar said:


> There is a "flamingo" honey gourami variety that has color similar to the one on your photo. Otherwise, if this is regular or gold honey gourami then either photo or fish has problems. It shouldn't be that pale unless it is sick or old - in both of these cases it'll not last for long.


oh no.. i bought it as a golden honey. i have a quarantine/hospital tank but currently it's occupied by another gourami.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

That you have no nitrates is suspicious. A fully cycled tank would have some nitrates, even if you did a water change today.


----------



## firesflightt (May 14, 2019)

honestly it is kind of suspicious, but i've never seen ammonia or nitrites show up in this tank after cycling


----------



## zmartin (May 1, 2018)

I have a male honey gourami that does that. It is being bullied by the dominant male gourami. I think it’s hiding / being subservient.

As a side - didn’t mean to put two males in the tank - requested three girls (intending to add a male later) and two turned out to be boys. I’ve since moved to a bigger tank (approx 60 gallons), heavily planted and rebalanced the genders to a total of 2M:4F and the bullying continues.

Anyway - just a thought.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firesflightt (May 14, 2019)

zmartin said:


> I have a male honey gourami that does that. It is being bullied by the dominant male gourami. I think it’s hiding / being subservient.
> 
> As a side - didn’t mean to put two males in the tank - requested three girls (intending to add a male later) and two turned out to be boys. I’ve since moved to a bigger tank (approx 60 gallons), heavily planted and rebalanced the genders to a total of 2M:4F and the bullying continues.
> 
> ...


i have two that i think are girls, which are this pale one and a red one. i used to think that the other one is a female but lately it's been chasing the pale one and trying to "wrap" her. the pale one is still active as usual but just rests more. i've never seen the supposed male chase the red female, but the red female hasn't chased anyone else. the pale one doesn't chase anyone, either. 

another thing to note is that i think she started losing color around when i started putting new fish in, but i'm not sure. if she has something, i have meds to treat it. but the thing is that she's the only fish who does this. do i need to treat the whole tank anyways? i've been told i might be able to use hydrogen peroxide if i turn off my filter and remove shrimp and certain plants. but if this is an issue with only this gourami i'm currently medicating a quarantine tank with general cure and e.m. erythromycin, but in that quarantine tank, there's currently a pearl gourami that may make a fuss about the honey gourami. i might be able to salt dip the honey gourami if that will help, or medicate in a 5 gallon bucket. but what problem do you think this gourami has before i start medicating?


----------



## zmartin (May 1, 2018)

Unfortunately I can’t assist with medication advice. 

If the red one was chasing - it still could be an intimidation issue. Can’t be sure of course. Do you have any capacity to isolate this fish? It would be interesting to know if her behaviour changed without the threat and good to know before any medication.

Anyway just food for thought - good luck with it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firesflightt (May 14, 2019)

zmartin said:


> Unfortunately I can’t assist with medication advice.
> 
> If the red one was chasing - it still could be an intimidation issue. Can’t be sure of course. Do you have any capacity to isolate this fish? It would be interesting to know if her behaviour changed without the threat and good to know before any medication.
> 
> ...


in a few days or so my other fish will be done with medicating, i'll be able to isolate her then. 

i have 3 honies right now, and the shy ones are the red and pale ones. the one i think is male is another golden honey. he's still kinda shy but acts male sometimes


----------



## Goose54 (Jan 13, 2018)

I have a male dwarf gourami that sometimes lays on his side on the bottom of the tank for periods. He also will lay on his side in the plants as well. When he first started doing this I thought he was dead, but he is perfectly healthy. I have had him for a couple of years, and he has only been exhibiting this behavior for a month or so.


----------



## firesflightt (May 14, 2019)

Goose54 said:


> I have a male dwarf gourami that sometimes lays on his side on the bottom of the tank for periods. He also will lay on his side in the plants as well. When he first started doing this I thought he was dead, but he is perfectly healthy. I have had him for a couple of years, and he has only been exhibiting this behavior for a month or so.


i'm getting worried because this honey is slowly doing it more frequently. only a month though?

poor girl, it's gotten real bad, she's the only one doing it. she only gets up if she's startled or needs air.

i have a 5 gallon bucket, but no extra heater, so i can't keep her in there long term. could i try a salt dip?


----------



## zmartin (May 1, 2018)

Hi firesflightt - is she coming up to eat?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firesflightt (May 14, 2019)

zmartin said:


> Hi firesflightt - is she coming up to eat?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes, she still eats like normal


----------



## Aaronious (Oct 20, 2020)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and assume you have the API test kit. When you use this kit to test Nitrates you have to shake the ever living crap out of them to get an accurate reading. Mostly the #2 bottle. Like, hard, for 30 seconds. Shake the bottles before adding them into the solutions, just to be clear on that.

This happened to me. I was trying to have nitrates because I was figuring out why plants were dying at the time. Anyway, I wasn't mixing the solution enough and it kept showing up 0 Nitrates.


----------

